# WindowBuilder für Java (eclipse 4.2)



## taks (26. September 2012)

*WindowBuilder für Java (eclipse 4.2)*

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem WindowBuilder für Java.
Ich benutze Eclipse Juno 4.2
Den "WindowBuilder" hab ich schon gefunden, der wird aber anscheinend nur bis Eclipse 3.7 unterstützt.
Könnt ihr mir eine gute (freeware) Alternative nennen?


Danke und Gruss

taks


----------



## Ahab (27. September 2012)

*AW: WindowBuilder für Java (eclipse 4.2)*

Offiziell wird der Window Builder tatsächlich nur bis 3.7 unterstützt, er läuft aber auch unter Juno.  Nutze ich selbst, bis jetzt auch völlig problemlos.


----------

